# Another Black Eye for Waterfowlers



## blt4spd (Aug 24, 2008)

The following story is the reason I'm becoming less interested in waterfowling on the whole and chose to wait till late season when 90% of the knuckleheads are done for the season. Scouting the Bear, Saturday morning during the storm, just glassing and looking for a shoot. Saw that 3 B was going off. Lots of bangin going on. birds trading back and forth. This was no secret, five or six mud boats out there and hunters set up all along the dikes. With no way to cross the channel we moved on and decided to come back the next day, which was going to be iffy, the day after all the mayhem that was going on out there. Two friends of mine went out early and set up on the only dry island just north of the safe pond. A very popular spot with dug out shallow pits and blinds. The reason I'm being so detailed is they found four Bull Canvasbacks and a drake Spoonie boot stomped into the mud from the day before. Never heard of such blatant disregard for the rules and the resource. We wonder why duck hunters get such a bad rap. If anybody saw the guys who shot this spot Saturday, the boat if any, their truck, it would be nice to serve a little justice. The birds deserve better. By the way Sunday was dead.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

That sucks! The sad truth is there are guys who shoot deer, elk, bighorn sheep, goats, bears, mountain lions, bobcats, yada yada yada. So it's not just a waterfowl thing. Either way these people need to be caught doing this stuff and be ticketed or worse. CO's can't catch these types of people from their trucks in a parking lot. They need to get out in the marsh and see first hand what is going on.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

... these lame excuses of human being's of which you speak, are HARDLY *Waterfowlers* sir.


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

Longgun said:


> ... these lame excuses of human being's of which you speak, are HARDLY *Waterfowlers* sir.


Bing Bing Bing!! We have a winner!!
There's a HUGE difference between a Duck Hunter and a Waterfowler.
If you don't know the difference it's not worth explaining. 

It really is sad when you see game blatantly wasted like that. I know a handful of fellas that would cut off their arm to have an opportunity at a bull can and to hear of some being stomped pains me.


----------



## jarheadhunter (Nov 18, 2013)

I saw a post by Fowl Freaks on Saturday and the pic they had was out of a dug out pit and blind.



Not accusing anyone just saying I saw a post on Facebook and they were in dugout blinds and I don't know how many places have those.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

A few more POS, not waterfowl era. Hope they can be caught . I do agree Utah CO don't do the best job of actually going the extra mile and making sure these things aren't going on as often .


----------



## horn hunter (Oct 30, 2013)

jarheadhunter said:


> I saw a post by Fowl Freaks on Saturday and the pic they had was out of a dug out pit and blind.
> 
> Not accusing anyone just saying I saw a post on Facebook and they were in dugout blinds and I don't know how many places have those.


You are a ....... for even saying that. If you're gonna come out on the internet and say stuff like that, you'd better be able to back it up. The pic they posted Saturday was on private property in man made artificial wood frame blinds. I love how everyone goes pointing fingers at the successful guys. I'm not part of the fowl freaks, but I know where those birds were shot Saturday and it wasnt brbr. And they were 98% gaddys. Not a can among them. Here's another great example of someone pointing fingers at the successful guys without any proof. Jealousy is a bitch I'm sure, glad I've never had to experience it


----------



## horn hunter (Oct 30, 2013)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> A few more POS, not waterfowl era. Hope they can be caught . I do agree Utah CO don't do the best job of actually going the extra mile and making sure these things aren't going on as often .


Our CO are the laziest in the nation when it comes to putting effort in to that kinda stuff. Most of those guys should be canned and give the jobs to people who will actually do it


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

I may know the area you are talking about. If it's the same area, we found 10 canvasbacks there that were wounded. I usually shoot them and take them home but we had already killed our 4. I thought after seeing 3 that it was a coinsidence. But when we had found 7 more, I was thinking someone had shot their limit and left them due to the fact they couldn't identify what they were shooting. 3 hens and 7 drakes. Pretty sad thing. This was on Saturday.


----------



## Paratrooper1944 (Oct 3, 2013)

Unfortunately this happens more and more. I hunt mostly in utah county but I have come across similar findings. Whether its trash left behind or a pile of dead coots its all the same poor ethics by those who have no respect for the tradition of water-fowling. I wish more people with these poor ethics would get caught in the act and cited accordingly.


----------



## time4hunt (Oct 4, 2011)

We need to bring the guys from "North Woods Law" down here for a season. They seem to be busting everyone in Maine who does anything illegal.

And before anyone says anything, I know its just a TV show, but its a cool one to watch.


----------



## jarheadhunter (Nov 18, 2013)

You are a ....... for even saying that. 

You hurt my feelings.

If you're gonna come out on the internet and say stuff like that, you'd better be able to back it up. 

Back what up? I said they posted a pic and I wasn't accusing anyone of anything just didn't know how many places had blinds built in. I had no idea they were on private property.

The pic they posted Saturday was on private property in man made artificial wood frame blinds. I love how everyone goes pointing fingers at the successful guys. 

Just because people are successful doesn't mean they never break the law.

I'm not part of the fowl freaks, but I know where those birds were shot Saturday and it wasnt brbr. And they were 98% gaddys. Not a can among them. Here's another great example of someone pointing fingers at the successful guys without any proof. Jealousy is a bitch I'm sure, glad I've never had to experience it

I would have to say you're a liar. I can bet you at some point in your life you were jealous of someone's money, car, wife, girlfriend, elk, deer and on and on. 

I apologize to Fowl Freaks and everyone hear for bringing their name up. Just trying to help out a little and the pics they posted seemed to match up with what the OP had said. Again I said I wasn't accusing anyone just posting what I had saw.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

horn hunter said:


> Our CO are the laziest in the nation when it comes to putting effort in to that kinda stuff. Most of those guys should be canned and give the jobs to people who will actually do it


I agree , I see waste here and there, a few unethical things, and have herd of many going on. I've called a few times on these but the DWR CO seem too busy or uninterested about actually doing some things about them. It's our job to watch and help, but in the end it's our CO who have to step up catch and end things like this.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Since this was out at the BRBR, if you were to see something take place that was unethical or illegal, Officer Greg would be out there within 10 minutes. I called in a guy DRIVING down the gated road to the safe pond. He shot a goose on the safe end, and continued driving around for a nice road hunt. I heard Greg drop his breakfast over the phone, ask me where he was, and cited the guy about 10 minutes later. Since he can't be in all places at once, he offers his cell number to everyone. I thought my situation was extremely funny. I guess the guy said, "I was just out for a drive." Greg asked, "With a loaded gun in the front seat and a dead goose?"


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Why doesn't the DWR have a list of CO's and the areas they patrol, along with their cell #'s? Seems it would be much easier to talk to the horses mouth rather than the horses a$$ on the UTIP line. It takes way too much time to explain the situation to a dispatcher, only to have them turn around and have to explain it again to an on duty CO. It's time wasted, when a CO could be on his/her way. Cut out the middle man and let's talk to someone that can do something about it.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

There's way too many "hunters" that don't eat what they shoot or don't shoot what they'll eat. 
Shooting numbers, or antlers, or..... whatever, shooting to be shooting. There's definitely a lot of killers rather than sportsmen out there. 
These type folks need to be washed out of the gene pool like as in yesterday.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I may be out of line here but if I had seen those wounded birds I would have shot my limit of them and had anyone else with me shoot their limit as well. I don't like to see wounded game and am more than happy to "waste" my limit to end their suffering. I would have then reported it to the Warden what had transpired along with pictures of the stomped birds and video of the wounded birds. 

Now for the lower than pond scum trash that did this....I hope your day is coming soon.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I think this is why it is so important to take the opportunity to teach every new sportsman how an ethical hunter acts and handles himself in the marsh or in the field. 

I was raised quite contrary to the way I hunt now and I think that since I changed my behavior, I now appreciate wildlife on a whole different level.

The guys acting like this were taught to act like that by someone else....


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

Found 4 gadwalls piled in the frags the other day someone probably thought they were mallards and left them so they wouldn't be over limits. No walk in access were they were so it was someone with a mud motor.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

Utmuddguy said:


> Found 4 gadwalls piled in the frags the other day someone probably thought they were mallards and left them so they wouldn't be over limits. No walk in access were they were so it was someone with a mud motor.


If we had motorless units it would probably cut down on that type of behavior. :-o


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

utahgolf said:


> If we had motorless units it would probably cut down on that type of behavior. :-o


Interesting conclusion, despite it being flawed:smile:, but it's one conclusion that's possible to keep this thread going for some more pages.


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

I think the duck dynasty crowd that walks down the dike with their beards and bandanas is probably a greater risk.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

utahgolf said:


> If we had motorless units it would probably cut down on that type of behavior. :-o


Glad you said that. If I had this thread would have blown up.

Can't believe anybody would stomp canvasbacks. They're the one duck my wife will eat. Really a waste.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

utahgolf said:


> If we had motorless units it would probably cut down on that type of behavior. :-o


Vote 1. Ooops wrong forum.


----------



## FOWL FREAKS (Nov 19, 2013)

hey this is Dennis Draper (Dj) with fowl freaks! Jarheadhunter I feel that was a low blow putting us on the radar for something you have no idea about! we have 57 acres of property in Corrine Utah we hunt with wood box blinds! These blinds are not considered DUG OUT PIT BLINDS! that's where we killed all them GADWALL you seen a pic of! These gadwall look nothing like a can and are a puddler duck not a diver! if you had any idea of where these guys were hunting you would know our pic does not look anything like it! You should do a little research before you throw someones name out there on social media that's not a very ETHICAL thing to do! Horn Hunter thanks for standing up for us! We would NOT shoot extra birds! And we would not mud stomp them either! message me on FB horn hunter thanks!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

paddler213 said:


> Glad you said that. If I had this thread would have blown up.
> 
> Can't believe anybody would stomp canvasbacks. They're the one duck my wife will eat. Really a waste.


well I haven't made it out to the marsh for awhile, so fishing online seems to be pretty entertaining :grin: especially with all this marsh drama this year. -O,-


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

FOWL FREAKS said:


> hey this is Dennis Draper (Dj) with fowl freaks! Jarheadhunter I feel that was a low blow putting us on the radar for something you have no idea about! we have 57 acres of property in Corrine Utah we hunt with wood box blinds! These blinds are not considered DUG OUT PIT BLINDS! that's where we killed all them GADWALL you seen a pic of! These gadwall look nothing like a can and are a puddler duck not a diver! if you had any idea of where these guys were hunting you would know our pic does not look anything like it! You should do a little research before you throw someones name out there on social media that's not a very ETHICAL thing to do! Horn Hunter thanks for standing up for us! We would NOT shoot extra birds! And we would not mud stomp them either! message me on FB horn hunter thanks!


Old news, he already apologized.
Welcome to the forum!


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

1BandMan said:


> There's way too many "hunters" that don't eat what they shoot or don't shoot what they'll eat.
> Shooting numbers, or antlers, or..... whatever, shooting to be shooting. There's definitely a lot of killers rather than sportsmen out there.
> These type folks need to be washed out of the gene pool like as in yesterday.


Well said! I get tired of the chest pounders of how bad they are that can wack a pile of birds!! Nothing wrong with a hero pile but I swear people shoot a limit just for the pic! The saying "I love to kill ducks" doesn't sit well with me.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

FOWL FREAKS said:


> hey this is Dennis Draper (Dj) with fowl freaks! Jarheadhunter I feel that was a low blow putting us on the radar for something you have no idea about! we have 57 acres of property in Corrine Utah we hunt with wood box blinds! These blinds are not considered DUG OUT PIT BLINDS! that's where we killed all them GADWALL you seen a pic of! These gadwall look nothing like a can and are a puddler duck not a diver! if you had any idea of where these guys were hunting you would know our pic does not look anything like it! You should do a little research before you throw someones name out there on social media that's not a very ETHICAL thing to do! Horn Hunter thanks for standing up for us! We would NOT shoot extra birds! And we would not mud stomp them either! message me on FB horn hunter thanks!


He already apologized, what more do you want? Go whine about it to your crew or team or whatever you are on Facebook.


----------



## blt4spd (Aug 24, 2008)

This thread wasn't started to bash "Fish Cops". They can't be everywhere, all the time. Mike Kinghorn once drove from Brigham City to the Layton marsh, 80 the whole way, to bust an after the season Swan killer. I know because we called him. The last thing I want is some 1984 Big Brother scenario, but we have to start policing our own. If you see something that's not on the up and up, report it. If you see someone being stupid, talk to them. But the main thing is take care of your own business. Make sure your **** is tight. Someone once describe "Ethics" as not what you do around others, but what you do when you are alone.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

This isn't about bashing CO's, it's about making it easier to get in contact with them so they can catch the guys doing illegal activities. Have you ever called the UTIP line? It's quite the process before anyone will respond. Especially for a waterfowl violation. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## Afishnado (Sep 18, 2007)

FOWL FREAKS said:


> hey this is Dennis Draper (Dj) with fowl freaks! Jarheadhunter I feel that was a low blow putting us on the radar for something you have no idea about! we have 57 acres of property in Corrine Utah we hunt with wood box blinds! These blinds are not considered DUG OUT PIT BLINDS! that's where we killed all them GADWALL you seen a pic of! These gadwall look nothing like a can and are a puddler duck not a diver! if you had any idea of where these guys were hunting you would know our pic does not look anything like it! You should do a little research before you throw someones name out there on social media that's not a very ETHICAL thing to do! Horn Hunter thanks for standing up for us! We would NOT shoot extra birds! And we would not mud stomp them either! message me on FB horn hunter thanks!


There's absolutely nothing wrong with pit blinds in the first place. Jealous types will always be jealous and haters. I wouldn't even sweat it.


----------



## jarheadhunter (Nov 18, 2013)

FOWL FREAKS said:


> hey this is Dennis Draper (Dj) with fowl freaks! Jarheadhunter I feel that was a low blow putting us on the radar for something you have no idea about! we have 57 acres of property in Corrine Utah we hunt with wood box blinds! These blinds are not considered DUG OUT PIT BLINDS! that's where we killed all them GADWALL you seen a pic of! These gadwall look nothing like a can and are a puddler duck not a diver! if you had any idea of where these guys were hunting you would know our pic does not look anything like it! You should do a little research before you throw someones name out there on social media that's not a very ETHICAL thing to do! Horn Hunter thanks for standing up for us! We would NOT shoot extra birds! And we would not mud stomp them either! message me on FB horn hunter thanks!


As I Said before I didn't know where you guys hunt and I am sorry. I also said in my post that I wasn't accusing you of anything just saying that I saw a pic with blinds and it was on the same day. If I was blaming you I would of said I know these guys did it, but I didn't say anything of the sort. I don't think I pushed your name in the mud or hurt your reputation and if in some way I did then I am sorry. If you want to talk about it further please feel free to PM me and I will give you my contact info and we can talk over the phone.

Thanks


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> This isn't about bashing CO's, it's about making it easier to get in contact with them so they can catch the guys doing illegal activities. Have you ever called the UTIP line? It's quite the process before anyone will respond. Especially for a waterfowl violation. That's all I'm saying.


I called once from Strawberry and the CO from Duchesne was on the mountain hiking within an hour...


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I've had nothing but positive responses from our LEO's, both state and federal.


----------



## horn hunter (Oct 30, 2013)

jarheadhunter said:


> As I Said before I didn't know where you guys hunt and I am sorry. I also said in my post that I wasn't accusing you of anything just saying that I saw a pic with blinds and it was on the same day. If I was blaming you I would of said I know these guys did it, but I didn't say anything of the sort. I don't think I pushed your name in the mud or hurt your reputation and if in some way I did then I am sorry. If you want to talk about it further please feel free to PM me and I will give you my contact info and we can talk over the phone.
> 
> Thanks


Next time don't open your mouth if you don't have anything useful to say with this type of stuff. The fish cops patrol this site non stop (heaven forbid they actually get out of their trucks to do their job). Just bringing up their name in a thread associated with poaching/wasting did no one any favors. What's your real name? Next time I call in a violation, I'll drop your name and say I dunno if it's him or not, but he hunts and that's a good place to start.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

What's a "fowl freak?"


----------



## BlackCloud (Oct 12, 2012)

Fowl freak is a company here in Utah, they also have a fb page where the post not only their hunts but others succesful Utah hunts.


----------



## jarheadhunter (Nov 18, 2013)

horn hunter said:


> Next time don't open your mouth if you don't have anything useful to say with this type of stuff. The fish cops patrol this site non stop (heaven forbid they actually get out of their trucks to do their job). Just bringing up their name in a thread associated with poaching/wasting did no one any favors. What's your real name? Next time I call in a violation, I'll drop your name and say I dunno if it's him or not, but he hunts and that's a good place to start.


Horn hunter I don't know why I am wasting my time talking to you. If Fowl Freaks wants my info I will gladly give it to them and will talk to them anytime they want. You seem like you just want to keep dragging this on so why don't you respond to the PM I sent you and we can go from there?


----------



## chuck harsin (May 1, 2011)

Hey not to stir any pot here but you know what will stop all the BULL s*** drama that this forum is anymore??????? 

For everyone here to post up their real name rather than hiding behind their screen name. If you have something to say about someone then put your name behind it. You're not going to accuse someone of something your'e not sure they did with you name attached to it instead of "one eye willie" or "flock tastic" or some other under cover brother crap. 

This year has been unbelievable for hunters attacking on social media, other hunters that they "think" it was them. If you find someone doing something that is illegal turn them in and help our CO's do their job. If I saw the guys that stomped those ducks in the mud I would personally give the CO a ride to them in my own boat with logo attached, ya know the "Big shot, sponsored, entitled, best of the best boat"! I say hang'em in front of city hall! I also say if your going to accuse someone of something you're not sure they did you had better attach your name to it not something like utmudperson or some other bs.

Just my .02 which is only worth .01

Chuck


----------



## chuck harsin (May 1, 2011)

Fowlmouth said:


> Why doesn't the DWR have a list of CO's and the areas they patrol, along with their cell #'s? Seems it would be much easier to talk to the horses mouth rather than the horses a$$ on the UTIP line. It takes way too much time to explain the situation to a dispatcher, only to have them turn around and have to explain it again to an on duty CO. It's time wasted, when a CO could be on his/her way. Cut out the middle man and let's talk to someone that can do something about it.


FM, I absolutely understand where you're coming from and it would be great if everybody could have their private cell numbers, a guy like you would do the RIGHT thing with them EVERY TIME, problem is not everybody is a guy like you. If you look at the whipping these guys, that risk their lives and work ridiculous hours take on this forum alone for example you can see that not everyone would do the right thing with those numbers, it's unfortunate but it's the truth.

If you ask the ones that you run into and befriend I am 99% positive you will have their number at the end of the day. They want to catch the bad guys just as bad as you. However when your'e one guy spread over roughly 150 square miles often with backup hours away, it can be tough.

Happy hunting, Chuck


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

So when I drive 80 mph to get to my hunting spot and I don't get a ticket for speeding I guess that means the highway patrol is lazy or could it be there's more violators than they can handle. I know there's more assholes in the marsh than game wardens to watch them. Oh and Chuck I hope your comment at the end of post 40 wasn't directed at me I'd be more than happy to give you my name number and address.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

chuck harsin said:


> Hey not to stir any pot here but you know what will stop all the BULL s*** drama that this forum is anymore???????
> 
> For everyone here to post up their real name rather than hiding behind their screen name. If you have something to say about someone then put your name behind it. You're not going to accuse someone of something your'e not sure they did with you name attached to it instead of "one eye willie" or "flock tastic" or some other under cover brother crap.
> 
> ...


I'm with you Chuck. My real name has ALWAYS been part of my signature block and my signature block is attached to every post I make. It's the right thing to do. If I post it, I own it.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Utmuddguy said:


> . . . I'd be more than happy to give you my name number and address.


Why not just build a signature block with your real name in it and attach it to all your posts? As Chuck said, it would probably stop a majority of the bovine excrement that flows freely on here. And before you take umbrage over that request, please be advised it is only a suggestion - not a demand.
:O--O:


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

From personal experiences, it's a bad idea to have any type of personal information for everyone to see open to the public. I won't and can't really go into detail, but it's not a good idea.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Over on ifish.net, if you make a negative post about someone, complain about a product or company, poor service, etc, you are required to post your full name on said post. I think that's reasonable. You should own your negative posts.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> From personal experiences, it's a bad idea to have any type of personal information for everyone to see open to the public. I won't and can't really go into detail, but it's not a good idea.


Respectfully, I disagree that posting one's NAME ONLY is a bad idea. I've been doing it for years on every website forum on which I'm active with no adverse issues.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

paddler213 said:


> You should own your negative posts.


Once again we disagree. :mrgreen:

You should own ALL your posts. :O||:


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

dubob said:


> Respectfully, I disagree that posting one's NAME ONLY is a bad idea. I've been doing it for years on every website forum on which I'm active with no adverse issues.


Do you happen to know Linda and live on the yellow brick lane?


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> Do you happen to know Linda and live on the yellow brick lane?


Are you asking me or telling me?

You were able to look up some information that may, or may not, be true. I get that. That is not a big task in todays computer age. There are literally hundreds of ways to find out information about individuals. I have a friend that had his identity stolen a few years ago and he didn't even own a computer.

I protect my personal information to the best of my ability and knowledge and have been fortunate to date that I have not had my identity stolen or threatened. Even by hackers that broke into company databases containing a lot of my personal information.

Putting your bank account number, your SSA number, or other very sensitive information out there is a bad idea. But I'm not even a little convinced that putting my name out there is a bad idea.

If you feel uncomfortable with doing that, then don't do it. I'm not bothered by doing it in the least. And I agree with Chuck that people would tend to be much more civil to others if they owned what they put out there in cyber space.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

You have your own opinion. That was just information searched out in a matter of 3 minutes through a www search. Having worked for a group testing vulnerabilities, exploits, SQL's, and so on in systems and websites, I can tell you that it ALL starts with a name and a general location for everything to go complete $hit storm. It's your choice though.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

*Acceptable Use Policy*

This is the simplified acceptable use policy from ifish.net. Seems like it could prevent some unproductive arguments here, too. It wouldn't keep us from discussing management policies or any other earnest discussions, but would eliminate personal attacks:

_*Ifish Simplified AUP
BE NICE.
Be Respectful. Keep it on topic or start your own thread. Tolerate other opinions and don't question the rules here in the public forums.
No name calling, inflammatory posts, threats, or verbal attacks...period!
Avoid divisive topics. Discuss things like gun rights/laws, abortion, religion and partisan politics elsewhere. 
Refrain from discussing illegal activities or vigilante justice.
Advertising, links and contact information are for sponsors only. Inquire about becoming a sponsor here.
Kids read here and so do wives and mothers. We run a tight ship. No bodily functions or cuss words disguised or otherwise.
One link to your non-commercial fishing home page is allowed (in your signature area).
Approval is required prior to posting any fundraiser, tournament, etc.
Complaints about products, services or organizations require accountability (your entire real name signed on the post).
One membership per person, one person per membership.
Keep private correspondences private.
Fish stories are appreciated. False reports are cause for your removal.
Do not mention or discuss banned members on the board.
The Classifieds are for one-time private party transactions. Don't set up shop.
Proofread! Spellcheck! Re-read before pressing "submit reply."
Don't fight with the moderators. You'll lose.
Don't like how we run things? Tell us HERE. Don't post it.*_


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> Do you happen to know Linda and live on the yellow brick lane?


Zabasearch, White Pages, Google, etc, are easily available. I don't think putting your full name on a forum is cause for concern, as information is already out there.


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

His names Bob Hicks lives on yellow brick lane is gone duck hunting a lot and has guns stored at that residence more that I want people knowing


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Utmuddguy said:


> His names Bob Hicks is gone duck hunting a lot and has guns stored at that residence more that I want people knowing


Are you sure about where I live? There are at least 4 Bob Hicks's living in Northern Utah that are in their 70's.

And just in case anybody has an idea about visiting my house uninvited, day or night, the Wife doesn't hunt, both have concealed carry permits and are armed, and just like the cartoon published on the net said - these premises protected by Smith & Wesson 4 days a week - you decide which 4. Stealing guns from my abode would be problematic for you, but please feel free to try. And worst case scenario, my insurance would replace any that were stolen.

I'm still not loosing sleep over the fact that I publish my real name on all my posts.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

paddler213 said:


> Zabasearch, White Pages, Google, etc, are easily available. I don't think putting your full name on a forum is cause for concern, as information is already out there.


 You rub the right people the wrong way online, they literally own your identity. With a name you get a phone number. With the number one can make a call from that number to whom ever they want while posing as that person. Give me your home phone number and I will call you from there while in my computer room. Give me your wife's number and I'll call you from her phone with mine. Make a call from her number to her cell phone provider and you can cancel the contract, change information, and pretty much troll someone's life. But that's just people without computer skills.

With their name you can get an address. With a cell phone or laptop, you can drive by a residence and acquire an ip address, type of password their system is "protected" with, and it can lead to data theft.

I've learned that if someone is pissed off enough, they can destroy someone with time. And it all starts with a name. So maybe you are right. You can have the idea of being safe if you give your name on a forum and you don't cause trouble or rub the right person the wrong way. But imagine all of these complaints against eachother on this forum. Someone may eventually get mad enough. All I'm saying is that personal names online aren't the best idea from my experience.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

my names Art Vandelay, I'm an architect.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Bob, I hope you don't think I'm making a threat. I'm just talking about how easy it is to get ANY information about someone just from acquiring a name. I've only used what I know for good (retreiving stolen ipods and electronics, exposing illegal activity, tracking a lost person) and I am for the most part self-taught. It truely is fascinating how the internet works and what one can do if they speak the language. I usually get carried away when I talk about this subject so I apologize.


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

Wow 3 others in the same general area that would be tough. Hard to shoot someone when your not home. They'll knock on the door and if no answer will help themselves if you do answer they will claim to be selling you something. Better to not have the info out there.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

This is one of the forum rules here:



> Some forum members post fishing or hunting reports without mentioning locations. Please assume that this was intentional, and do not attempt to fill in the blanks when making follow-up posts in the thread. If you feel comfortable posting details in _your own_ reports, feel free to do so. In addition, please do not hassle forum members who _do_ choose to include locations and details in their reports. Each forum member makes his or her own decision about how specific to be - please respect it.


I have not demanded that any of you publish your real name (I would consider that a 'detail' as listed in the rule).I simply agreed with Chuck Harsin that it would be a good thing. When a couple of you said it was a bad thing, I respectfully disagreed. Then you start posting up more information (details) about where you think I live and who I might know. I consider that to be 'hassling' IAW the rule. You are not respecting my decision about how specific I want to be with my information.

At this time, I'd like to request a moderator step in and remove any and all information supposedly about me but not presented by me as being a direct violation of the above rule. To the folks that actually posted the information, I ask that you respect my right to post as much or as little information about myself as I determine appropriate. Please don't try to second guess me on that issue. Thank you.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> I've learned that if someone is pissed off enough, they can destroy someone with time. And it all starts with a name. So maybe you are right. You can have the idea of being safe if you give your name on a forum and you don't cause trouble or rub the right person the wrong way. But imagine all of these complaints against eachother on this forum. Someone may eventually get mad enough. All I'm saying is that personal names online aren't the best idea from my experience.


I will agree 100% with all that you said about information access being way to easy. It is the world we live in today. And the younger generation doesn't have a clue and puts out WAY too much data on the social forums. And if somebody wants to target me for mayhem, they'll find a way to do it regardless of any protection processes I might employ. But I still don't think posting my real name on a website forum poses much of a threat in the greater scheme of things.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> Bob, I hope you don't think I'm making a threat. Not at all. I'm just talking about how easy it is to get ANY information about someone just from acquiring a name. I've only used what I know for good (retreiving stolen ipods and electronics, exposing illegal activity, tracking a lost person) and I am for the most part self-taught. It truely is fascinating how the internet works and what one can do if they speak the language. I agree. I usually get carried away when I talk about this subject so I apologize. Not needed but graciously accepted.


Life is good.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

dubob, I have a question. How long have you been 71? Seems you've been 71 now for a long time.:mrgreen:


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> Seems you've been 71 now for a long time.:mrgreen:


Seems that way to me also. :V|:


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> dubob, I have a question. How long have you been 71? Seems you've been 71 now for a long time.:mrgreen:


I asked that question on another thread. Seems like he's been 71 for at least a couple of years. At this rate, I'll catch him one of these days.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

OK everyone look at the light:


----------

